# Memory Loss and Slurred Speech



## dbye9 (May 4, 2014)

I have noticed in past couple months that my speech has started to slur a little bit and short term memory loss has gotten considerably worse and really have to concentrate at time (the past two weeks have been way worse).... I take a low dosage of levothyroxine (.075 mg). Have had my Thyroid levels TSH (checked twice this year), T3, T4 (both once) and all have come back normal. I have done some research as I am sure many of us have done and it appears that slurred speech and memory loss with thyroid conditions is a result of underactive Thyroid, which would lead me to believe I probably need to increase my dosage of levothyroxine. Given it is end of year, I am debating how I go about getting into see my physician.... I only see my GP and levothyroxine is only meds I am taking. Suggestions/insight would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

We would need to see your last set of thyroid labs w/the ranges include.

Is your tongue swollen which could cause slurring? It is common w/thyroid and is called Macroglossia. And YES to the brain fog which we like to call it.

The above could be from not having enough Free T3 in your system.

Info above on that.


----------



## dbye9 (May 4, 2014)

Tongue is not swollen. The letter S, W, and R, really have to concentrate on. I am getting in to see Doctor on Monday. This is new territory for me on the slurring and memory loss. I have a very sharp memory.

Thanks for the quick feedback.

Dan


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you do not have copies of your labs - call your doctors office and ask for hard copies of all lab results.

Post a few with the ranges please. Never ever take the " your labs look normal" from your doctors office. I've been told that many times nd can tel you that they are often not "normal" for me. When they say "normal" they mean "in range" thus normal. Most of us here like to be in 3/4 of range for Free T-4 and Free T-3 with a TSH around 1.


----------

